
NextDB: The Hosted AJAX Database - IsaacSchlueter
http://nextdb.net/
======
bprater
Very interesting model. The big question I have (and can't seem to figure it
out reading the docs) is how security is handled. (That's been the huge issue
with JS talking to a DB.)

From the security FAQs: "It is the responsibility of the application to create
secure queries and to perform appropriate security testing."

Ack! What the heck is a secure query?!

~~~
nextdb
Take a look at this section of the manual. This explains how we encrypt a data
structure encoding change permissions with data that leaves the database:
<http://www.nextdb.net/devguide/index.html#Up>

At a thirty-thousand foot level, we explain the "round trip security model"
here: <http://docs.google.com/Presentation?id=df7mdmdw_11c5rmfbg9>

------
cpr
Dang, this is an idea I explored doing about 4 years ago (using PostgreSQL as
the engine and Sun Thumpers for the hardware). Underlines that execution is
everything...

My main business concern was whether people who were already savvy enough to
run a website wouldn't just as soon run their own database server (MySQL or
PostgreSQL), which ain't really rocket science.

~~~
bprater
Agreed, it's not rocket science. But I think it's super important to explore
these types of esoteric models and allow developers to "get creative".

------
ryan-allen
It's patent pending! Patended the combination of two buzzwords 'AJAX' and
'Database'.

------
rantfoil
How does this compare to CouchDB (restful http-based json doc-oriented, etc.)?

------
volida
In the case of building a platform, trusting someone with your data is the
most crucial thing. So, this a barrier that will limit this only to non-
profesional applications, e.g. create simple forms? Something they can already
do using Google spreadsheets.

Far from that advanced applications need not-only a storage system.

------
patentsFTW
Yay software patents!

